# How to exercise enough when you cant even leave your yard?



## white trouble (Dec 9, 2010)

The problem with strays,dumped animals and just irresponsible animal owners has me unable to take my dogs out of their kennel. I cannot take them in the yard-its too cold to put up a fence so i have to wait until spring to do so-without a loose dog running up and either just harassing them or attacking them. 4 out of the last 5 walks have led to trips to the emergency vet,2 days ago my 6 year old dog almost lost an eye and has tubes sewn in all over his face,head and body-but because they are strays or take off,i'm left to foot the entire bill,and in this economy,on disability and with 14 dogs of my own,its getting quite difficult. Even in the kennel which is attached to the house via a doggie door,its only 6ft by 15ft,since the yard is still open they get charged in there as well so i have to go outside with them and constantly supervise. The police and animal control are useless and i cant afford to keep catching them and taking them to no kill shelters. How can i exercise them-from an 8 week old wgsd to a 9 year old boxer-without being able to leave our yard? I have epilepsy so i cant just drive 40 minutes to the woods,plus i'd have to make at least 3 trips to walk everybody....sorry,i know i always rant in these and go on but i like to give all the info. The 5 older dogs arent really that active and are pretty content just playing some toss or the occasional tug of war amungst themselves,but the 2 and 1 year olds are full of so much spunk that its creating behavioral issues-chewing,being naughty,excessive barking,ect.i cant be too mad at them because its not their fault but i cant risk their or my health anylonger. I already got mauled and might need a knee replacement and have just gotten the stitches out of my calf,plus all the freakin rabies shots i had to get...its a nightmare.i just need advice until spring when the fence is being put up and they can go out and run and use the obstocle course. We bought this house a few months ago bacause where we were had a coyote problem and i lost 2 dogs to them...this doesnt belong in this catagory but 3 of my dogs have started acting aggressively and have to be seperated from the others so that there are no fights in the family. That part started after the last attack when i didnt know i was pregnant and misscarried. My husband is out of state working so he cant help me until he comes back in spring.....please help us


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How about some mental exercises? Treat dispensing toys? Hide and seek? Do you have a TSC and a Petco or Petsmart nearby?


----------



## white trouble (Dec 9, 2010)

30 min drive,cant drive with my seizures,cabs dont allow pets.its too expensive to put them in doggie day care-where they would pick them up from my house,and cant get a dog walker bacause of all the loose animals by me,that wont solve the fighting issue and will just put someone else in danger...2 of my neighbors with multi-pet households have already moved because of this.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I know it's unfair for me to say this because I don't know you or your situation, but you have 14 dogs inside your house that you can't walk because of circumstances beyond your control. 
Perhaps you could find foster homes for some of them until something can be done about the stray dog issue?
I don't have a yard either and I find it hard enough taking care of two, let alone 14 and being on disability. That sounds tough.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't want to be mean, and I know you must love them dearly but my question is why do you have so many dogs if you can't physically and financially care for them properly, by your own admission? It seems unfair to them if you can't meet all of their basic needs, appropriate and adequate excercise being one of them. (and I honestly am not trying to sound harsh or cruel)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tammy GSD said:


> I didn't want to be mean, and I know you must love them dearly but my question is why do you have so many dogs if you can't physically and financially care for them properly, by your own admission? It seems unfair to them if you can't meet all of their basic needs, appropriate and adequate excercise being one of them. (and I honestly am not trying to sound harsh or cruel)


I was going to ask the same question.

Maybe you have too much on your plate? I think it would be better for you financially if you gave some of them up.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's obvious that rehoming a few of the dogs would be a good idea for the OP and the dogs....sounds like way too many dogs given the circumstances. But in the meantime I think it would be good to help to OP with how to give all these dogs an improved life by giving the OP good ideas on things to do NOW while maybe they consider rehoming a few. Teaching the dogs tricks perhaps, sharing ideas on games etc. This is truly a disturbing post but maybe we can make a difference by staying positive. JMHO


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Jees that's a lot of strays in one area? And animal control or the police won't help? I would probably take care of the problem myself, you shouldn't have to live like that and you should be able to go into your own yard to work your dogs. Sorry to hear your having such a hard time, maybe someone can take some of the dogs for a bit till your husband gets home? Good luck


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I think it's obvious that rehoming a few of the dogs would be a good idea for the OP and the dogs....sounds like way too many dogs given the circumstances. But in the meantime I think it would be good to help to OP with how to give all these dogs an improved life by giving the OP good ideas on things to do NOW while maybe they consider rehoming a few. Teaching the dogs tricks perhaps, sharing ideas on games etc. This is truly a disturbing post but maybe we can make a difference by staying positive. JMHO


 
That's what I was thinking, plus we don't know if she devoloped this disease after she had the dogs? She does need help not a lecture for sure.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow...where to start.

1. You can make a temporary fence.
Two 50ft rolls of 4' garden fencing and stakes would give you a nice 35' x 15' run. It's not something you would ever want to use unless you were outside with the dogs but it would give you a place to play fetch, let the dogs run etc. *Again, this would not be a "safe" fence to leave dogs unattended in*, but it would allow you to exercise a few of your dogs at a time without stray dogs interfering*.*

2. If there are any kids in your neighborhood you might be able to get a few to stop by during the week and play with your puppy or younger dogs. Kids work cheap, sometimes free.

3. If you don't already have one BUY A CLICKER, visit Karen Pryor's website and start clicker training. You don't need much room, it's mentally stimulating for the dogs and if you've got a few that are well behaved you can work with at least two at a time. Even a 10 minute session will help to keep them stimulated. All you have to do is bring the dog you're working with in a bedroom or some other room where the other dogs aren't. 

4. You don't mention why you have so many dogs but there's a real possibility that you're in over your head. Would you consider calling local rescues and see if you can get some temporary foster help? 

Final advice, try not to bring home another puppy.  I know you probably love them all but one person can only stretch themselves so far. You might have reached your limit. 

Can you list what dogs you have and their ages? Where do you live?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

After seeing all these babies in your album, I can't imagine any strays in your neighborhood giving you any trouble!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure how everyone feels about it but I have seen it done and know it can be done safely...have you considered a large treadmill?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Good idea Tammy. I was going to suggest the same thing. I know money is tight for you. Try looking on craigslist for a treadmill. Some are given away for free. Some times they are listed under ' used clothing rack'. There are also people that make a little money transporting items that people buy, but cant move themselves. You could also post a wanted ad for a treadmill and help moving it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been known to sit at one end of the hall and toss the ball to my GSD and have him bring it back...over and over and over and over till he tires out. Do you have the ability to seperate to exercise one dog at a time? Perhaps with you sitting in one location and just gently tossing a ball...over and over?


----------



## white trouble (Dec 9, 2010)

5 of them are strays that i took off the street by me and cant find a shelter to take them in and wont rehome until after spaying or nuetering. i have a half acre yard too,so when the fence is up there is more than enough space...and i said its getting too expensive with all these emergency vet costs,they are all taken to the vet regularly and there is not a problem with my finances. my neighborhood,one of the reasons i picked it,doesnt have younger children-under 20. i chose this because i didnt want children sticking hands and fingers through my fence to play with the dogs or bother them. if there were fosters or no kill shelters taing animals in,i would use the resources,but there just arent. and just because i have a disability does NOT mean that i cannot provide for them. i asked for help with ideas to keep them properly stimulated because of this problem,i was unaware of when i bought the house 3 months ago..and i had 7 before i got disabled in a car accident last april. i think its unfair vbecause i said that i cannot even take my animals out in my own yard as of yet or walk them around here that i got all those negative responses...how would you feel if you got pregnant accidently and i labeled you irresponsible and a bad parent? and if you also notice,i was walking them even with stitches in my calf from a chow bite and my knee in a cast after the mastiff attack but am giving up for the sake of mine and the animals health. i apologize for getting seizures and not being able to drive 30min 3 times a day to take them to the nearest park.........i have tried kongs filled with a variety of fillings,most are uninterested,tried a few puzzle rope and cube games,they didnt play with them,just broke them...they all get 15min each of individual obedience and a few 10minute group sessions every day.....the clicker scares the deaf puppy so i cant use it with her...i thank the positive responses


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I know everyone here understands you are trying to be kind but there must come a point in time where we have to think with our heads and not our hearts. You are definitely stressed for several reasons and I am sure many of us can see that and in the short term what needs to happen for you to feel better?

A fence should have been put up in the warmer weather because you knew this situation would arise if you didn't. Having so many dogs is a full time job and we would like to help but what can we say your problems are not just the 14 dogs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

white trouble said:


> 5 of them are strays that i took off the street by me and cant find a shelter to take them in and wont rehome until after spaying or nuetering.


How about posting those guys in the adoption section?
Someone here might know someone who is looking for a dog so you have something lined up after they're spayed and neutered.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

You have a very good heart and great intentions- I can tell that. And all of your dogs look well cared for, but for your health and sanity, cutting your group in half (or even more) might be for the best. Where are you located? I'm sure there are some great rescue groups in your area that could foster until forever homes are found. Think about how much happier your dogs would be if they were able to live in a home by themselves or with a couple more dogs. How much more attention/exercise they could have. Once again, I'm not trying to be rude and I'm not judging you (nor do I feel anyone else is)- I just think it would be in everyone's best interest to re-home a lot of them. It may take some time since you have so many, but in the end it will be for the best.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think if strays were coming in MY yard attacking MY dogs, I'd get something like mace or pepper spray and use it on any strays that came near me. Heck I might even go buy a cheap tazer if I had to. Sounds extreme, but in this kind of case if the strays are being *aggressive* I think protection is necessary.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I do not think that anyone in this thread is attacking the OP. I realize she is feeling attacked, but I am seeing people who have the best in mind for the dogs, and the OP did come here and asked for opinions and what she could do to improve the living condition of her dogs.

As I see it, the OP has all the very best intentions for these dogs, including bringing home these strays and taking care of a special needs puppy. However, I have to agree with other posters that it seems like maybe she is overwhelmed in caring for these dogs and that it may be best for the dogs if some of them were placed in new homes.

It seems to me that this is a situation where a choice must be made that is in the best interest of the dogs. If some of the dogs were in different homes where they can receive more exercise and more training because they are the only dog or in a home with only one or two others, I think it would probably be a better situation for the dog.

I do not think that 1/2 an acre of yard is necessarily a whole lot for this number of dogs. That's about the size of the upper horse pasture next to my home, and there is no way it would accommodate that many dogs comfortably for them all to get good exercise. I recently had some friends over and we went out with a total of six dogs, and that space seemed too small for all of them to get enough exercise, let alone twice that many dogs. (We hiked the rest of the property off-leash, instead.)

I don't think anyone has suggested that the OP cannot provide for the dogs due to having a disability, but that there are concerns that this many dogs in one home don't receive the personal attention, supervision, and exercise they individually need. 

I agree that it is unfair to the OP that she can not take her dogs out into her own yard due to stray dogs running around and being aggressive. I think a fence would be a good solution, but I am not sure why building a fence was not a consideration when the OP bought the house 3 months ago before it started snowing and getting cold. I mean, with that many dogs, a fenced yard is pretty much a requirement, isn't it? 

I am wondering - without the stray problem, how would the OP exercise and supervise that many people in her (unfenced) yard, even with her there to supervise? There are only so many directions you can look in at the same time. I don't think it's possible for one person to adequately supervise 14 dogs running off-leash in an unfenced area.



> the clicker scares the deaf puppy so i cant use it with her


This confuses me. You would not be able to use a clicker with a deaf puppy, anyway, since the click sound marks the behavior and a deaf puppy, who can't hear, wouldn't hear the sound in the first place. How does it scare her?


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

white trouble said:


> and just because i have a disability does NOT mean that i cannot provide for them. i asked for help with ideas to keep them properly stimulated because of this problem,i was unaware of when i bought the house 3 months ago..and i had 7 before i got disabled in a car accident last april. i think its unfair vbecause i said that i cannot even take my animals out in my own yard as of yet or walk them around here that i got all those negative responses..


I haven't seen a negative response as of yet. 

It has nothing to do with your disability. I'm 23 years old with no disabilities, with a 1/2 acre fully fenced yard, and sometimes still have to work extra hard to provide adequate exercise and attention to THREE dogs. But 14? Seriously? 

Try to step out of your shoes and look at it from the other side. Lot's of good, positive, well meaning advice here. 14 dogs is too many for ANYONE, IMO.


----------

